# The Official "New Holiday Goodies" Thread



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

Everyone can just post up there new Christmas/Holiday bike gifts or any other sweet gifts you get for Christmas or any other Holiday gifts. I'm expecting some Animal Hamiltons and some new Sombrio Gloves. I'll post pics when everythings said and done. Happy Holidays Everyone! Cheers! :thumbsup:

Edit: New Hamiltons!


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Dakine Apex


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

New Macneil seat and seatpost for the Cowan. Plus a few new Fox Jerseys. Had to buy these for myself for Christmas...the family thinks my bike hobby is childish LOL and they don't buy me bike gifts. They say 38 year olds shouldn't still be playing with bikes. I laugh at them.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

classic schwinn stingray and new brakes i bought for myself...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nemesis Project Secret Agent frame, coming in around new years. Singlespeed rear hub, PimpLite front rim with torque nipples, new seat, oury red lock-ons, a fork.

I will of course share pictures with all of you when this baby gets built up!

Edit: I just won myself a pair of biking gloves too!
NemPro Fist of Fury


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought stuff for my car this year !


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I added a touch of rice to my Bu.

I ordered up a couple hats, shirts, and a new set of pedals from our distributor.

Shop gave all of us a little bit of cash and a little bit of store credit. So I'm going to put that towards buying the hats, shirts, and pedals.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i got my evil imperial powdercoated. should be here by new years. and my boss at the shop i work at gave me a 50 dollar credit to the shop.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Some new Orchid Vandever's and Eastern Mag pedals...can't use new pedals with old shoes....LOL

I am hoping to get some FLY Cranks to totally dress up my Molly Maguire.

www.unionstreetbikes.com


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> I bought stuff for my car this year !


We are all so surprised  :thumbsup:

What exactly did you buy?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

i'm probably gettin' cold weather gloves,

not that I'll need em much here. Winter has died here. It's so wrong . . . 

damn global warming :madmax: 

sometime after Christmas I'm planning on finally gettin' my fork reduced.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> We are all so surprised  :thumbsup:
> 
> What exactly did you buy?


Oh you had to ask  
TST rear strees brack for behind the rear seats 









Autotech front upper rally strut brace









Lip splitter from a Seat Cupra leon .:R ( spanish version of my car .. sorta )
it's the little black lip at the bottom of the front bumper .









2.5 dia" Vacume Phellum ( AKA flapper valve ) from a Lamborghini Gallardo 
This is a direct weld in replacement for the stock one from my car .

pic below id of the stock unit on the left , Lambo unit on the right 









Pic below is of the flapper already welded in 









You had to ask


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i pretty much only asked for bike related shiz. i got a few shirts early and will be getting a roof rack for my car so i can shuttle myself around soon. we'll see what tomorrow brings. 

for me, im really just waiting for a bit after Xmas to have enough cash to be able to get a new frame. i have 3 on my mind...its a tough one.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Well this is by far the best christmas ever, my aunt said shed pay for the mammoth bike camp for me this summer! I also Got NWD7, and my new z1 and shadow consp hub, wow, it couldnt get any better. (that is untill I get my frame   :cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

I got The Collective, an iPod nano, a record player, a fleece, and money.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Got a new Fox Racing hat and hoodie, Odyessy Jim C Pedals (Fluroscent Yellow), Fox Racing Jersey, TLD '07 GP Pants (way too short for me, guess they don't think there are many 6'2 riders with a 32 waist).

Oh and I got a sick Toshiba Satellite laptop, fast as hell and needed it to replace my 3 year old one 

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

well this christmas i got: mini dv video camera, gloves, GB start today, Clit 45, 2,4,6,8 we're the kids you love to hate, new earrings and $150 and a bike shop gift card. and im expecting 2 nemesis frames someday hopefully at least one around new years, but i dont know...


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

I got some cds.....lol dam you guys are lucky.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah no joke, some of you guys have some rich ass parents.

I can't complain though-I got that Shadow Penumbra crow seat I wanted, and some shiny new Holy Rollers. Also, got a Saris back of car bike rack, so I can carry my bikes while I have the rooftop box on...dope.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

haha, i got some bike movies, some snowboard movies, a bunch of chit for snowboarding, some gift certificates for assorted stores and a bunch of cash.

all the cash will probably be towards a new frame


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i got the dakine apex, nano, cash, gift cards, spinners(for a joke)(for my bike), clothes, dvds, etc..


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

GorillaTactics said:


> yeah no joke, some of you guys have some rich ass parents.
> 
> I can't complain though-I got that Shadow Penumbra crow seat I wanted, and some shiny new Holy Rollers. Also, got a Saris back of car bike rack, so I can carry my bikes while I have the rooftop box on...dope.


Whatever happened to earning what you have through hard work?

My ma's Christmas present to me was letting me get full coverage on my car. LETTING me, not GETTING me. Too bad my deductible is 1k... And my car's already been rubbed up against twice in the school parking lot.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Woot! I got some shiny new ice skates!! iPod car adapter too.
That'll get a lot of use when I buy myself this baby this summer:


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

urbanfreerider666 said:


> i got my evil imperial powdercoated. should be here by new years. and my boss at the shop i work at gave me a 50 dollar credit to the shop.


that's so not fair, all our shop did was give us stupid fleece vests that no one's ever gonna wear


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Woot! I got some shiny new ice skates!! iPod car adapter too.
> That'll get a lot of use when I buy myself this baby this summer:


Same car our welder JOE has !!
Subaru's are awsome cars , my POS outback has 210K on it and pulls harder than the day we bought it , also the white paint still looks better than my 98" GTI which has 100K less miles on it :skep:


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

I got a new helmet, gloves and a new jersey.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Same car our welder JOE has !!
> Subaru's are awsome cars , my POS outback has 210K on it and pulls harder than the day we bought it , also the white paint still looks better than my 98" GTI which has 100K less miles on it :skep:


My first ride in a subaru was when I didn't even have my drivers liscence yet, I went driftin' in the snow for a whole afternoon, I was hooked on the responsiveness and the 4wd they offer. And I've just about got enough money to buy myself one. Impreza RS, used, 2002 or 2003, maybe 2004 if I get a good deal.

It'll be rad.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> My first ride in a subaru was when I didn't even have my drivers liscence yet, I went driftin' in the snow for a whole afternoon, I was hooked on the responsiveness and the 4wd they offer. And I've just about got enough money to buy myself one. Impreza RS, used, 2002 or 2003, maybe 2004 if I get a good deal.
> 
> It'll be rad.


Get a truck  jp


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> Get a truck  jp


Sure, I'll get a gaz drinking tall and useless truck when I can get a nice and sportier car:madman:

Jk dude, merry effin' christmas!


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i finally got to open my gift from the brown santa,, ill have some pics tonight. the rest of my xmas gifts should be showing up in the next few days, then i can get this bad boy rolling..


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah ummm i got an old camera and a couple o old school oi! and hardcore cds. and thats about it


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yuuuummmmm.... I got lots of stuff, none of it bike stuff ecept for a wheel that hasn't got here yet. camera batteries died before I could get the shot of the other bass though, so the bottom pic is just a representation


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Subaru's are awsome cars , my POS outback has 210K on it and pulls harder than the day we bought it , also the white paint still looks better than my 98" GTI which has 100K less miles on it :skep:


Subaru's are so amazing. mine isnt anything special. my grandma gave me her car for christmas, because she cant drive anymore. so its a 91' FF Legasy sedan. it rides really nice and its reliable. paint is a little worn (harsh washington weather) but hey, its got 48,147 miles !


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> Subaru's are so amazing. mine isnt anything special. my grandma gave me her car for christmas, because she cant drive anymore. so its a 91' FF Legasy sedan. it rides really nice and its reliable. paint is a little worn (harsh washington weather) but hey, its got 48,147 miles !


I drove a '94 legacy sedan before, great little car, very reliable, and fun to drive too.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i got a i got a 4.1 megapixal camera, a 512 merory card, climbing stuff, a HUGE can of popcorn, and cash (which will go towards a new bike)


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I got lots of little stuff for my bike. Some new degreaser and chain lube, a Torx driver for my disc brakes, a couple tubes and patch kits, and some new Halo Twin Rail tires. So far I like them a lot (thanks to XSL_WiLL for the recommendation about 5 months back).


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

I bought myself a new Blackmarket MOB frame and now just need to build it up. I also bought my 4 year old son a new Specialized hotrock so he can get started.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

fsdmusic said:


> I bought myself a new Blackmarket MOB frame and now just need to build it up. I also bought my 4 year old son a new Specialized hotrock so he can get started.


That's a great dad!


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> That's a great dad!


Thanks snaky no better father son activities. I remember when my Dad bought me my first Hutch back in the day, man I loved that bike until I snapped it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

fsdmusic said:


> Thanks snaky no better father son activities. I remember when my Dad bought me my first Hutch back in the day, man I loved that bike until I snapped it.


If I ever have a son, he gets a bike as soon as he can ride!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I got... mini DV video camera, Red Dead Revolver ps2, ATV offroad fury ps2, clothes,lottsa cash bringing my bike fund to 670$ (need 700 plus), tune ups for my giro nine helmet for some mad freesking this winter. and um....i think thats what. GREAT XMAS!

O ya, and florida with my fam in feb, sick skim boarding time!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I got (keep in mind I've got a ton of relatives that give me stuff)


CDs (this may seem like a whole lot of dough until you realize that each CD was around ten bucks):
Pink Floyd: The Wall Live
Pink Floyd: Dark Side Of the Moon 
Led Zeppelin: Latter Days
Jethro Tull: Thick as a Brick
The Allman Brothers Band: Eat a Peach
The Grateful Dead: American Beauty

Movies (the VHS were two bucks each!):
Wrongfully Accused (VHS)
Master and Commander (VHS)
Wayne's World and Wayne's World 2 on DVD (my aunt is so generous around X-mas)

Misc.
Winter Biking gloves
A major kick-ass amp (for various current and latter purposes)
a backpack
a book of sudoku 
$26
a jacket

Food:
homeade chocolate truffles
an ass load of candy

and with my birthday money from two weeks before I'm fillin' in some stuff:

so far, for roughly forty bucks total, I've picked up Highway to Hell (AC/DC), Californification (Red Hot Chili Peppers), London Calling (The Clash), and Tom Petty and the Heartbreaker's Greatest Hits (for five bucks used you gotta get it!)


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> CDs (this may seem like a whole lot of dough until you realize that each CD was around ten bucks)


To me that's A LOT of dough. You probably won't approve of my methods, but I just don't have the money to buy it. If I did, id pay for it, but for now... ive never bought a CD in my life.

PS: I have all the albums you just bought, except for London Calling 

On topic:
My parents got me a pass to the local ski hill... snowboarding is still more important to me than biking. Also got a sweet 7.1 sound card for my computer, now im looking to pick up some new Paradigm speakers and maybe a sub. My 27yr old Pioneer amp is fine ,but its lacking a remote & its only 2 channel.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Haha, I've got about 3 times that. Most of it was not purchased.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

anyone get a new complete bike?


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

BMW park bike, well the frames new as well as some of the parts. ill post pics up when i get some time


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

nice...


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Haha, I've got about 3 times that. Most of it was not purchased.


I never said I had a lot, just that I never paid a cent.

I try to get mine from friends CD's and keep 'em high quality (96khz, 320kb/s) since I just listen from my stereo. Most don't have a stereo good enough to tell the difference between mp3/cd quality sound (i.e. headphones), but on a decent system it makes a difference.

Anyways, 3 times that is insane. I don't think I could ever listen to that much. I have a hard enough time remembering what I have/don't have as it is...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a pic of the mini dv cam i got...its sick!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

sixty bucks for parents that both work is not very much, that was my point.


----------



## rokhound (Apr 20, 2006)

I got this brand new SDG FRO iBeam freeride/downhill seat from my wife.










Which I cant use and dont want. If someone wants it pm me. But dont tell her ! lol


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

*Norco DH Jersey*

for christmas i got a Norco Team DH jersey


----------

